

Show HN: developing a techmeme alternative. - rami
http://gta2go.com/

======
ArekDymalski
I'll be grateful for decent Techmeme alternative :) However I'm already
worried if it'll live long enough (read business model). Good luck then!

------
shellab
That's great! What are you powering the site with?

~~~
rami
I wrote my own clustering algorithm in php and I use
<http://www.simplepie.org/> to parse the feeds. I will eventually open source
it if there is enough interest. But the code needs cleaning up before I do
that.

